# Options after mistake in Invited EOI but NO CHANGE in points. <Please help>



## expatks (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi folks/ senior members,

I tried looking up on old threads and could not find a definitive answer. Need your advice on my situation.

Age : 30points
Education : 15points
Work Exp : 10 points - Start of first job Jan 2008. ACS assessment : Work after Jan 2010 is considered as skilled (deducted 2yrs)
PTE - 10 points

24 Aug 2015 : EOI submitted with 65 points. (Date of Effect)
07 Sep 2015 : Received first invite for 189 subclass.
06 Nov 2015 : Expiry of first invite. [Did not apply as I wanted to delay due to some uncertain circumstances]
23 Nov 2015 : Second invite for 189.
22 Jan 2015 : Scheduled expiry of second invite.

I received my second invite after the first one expired. I wanted to target to apply in December expecting the second invite.
However, now, just before I began applying, I noticed that in my EOI, I have mentioned the "relevant to nominated occupation" field as YES, even for the initial 2 years that has been deducted by ACS assessment, and learnt now that it has to be marked as NO from senior folks here. But, there will be NO CHANGE in points and will still be 65 points.

Since the EOI cannot be updated/withdrawn when in invited status, the easiest advice I could extract from existing threads was to allow the invite to expire and re-submit same EOI to get new invite with proper details.

But, my problem is that - My current job is a 1 year contract in Tokyo and will end in Aug 2016, before which I want to get the grant and look for jobs in Aus. This is not a big constraint considering 65 points may hit an invite very soon. But, me and my wife have been planning for a family extension for some time and this adds to the uncertainty that if I wait for the current invite to expire and then re-apply, we will not be able to get to the point of grant by mid-2016, if my conceived before medicals.

This makes me hurry up to apply for the visa and get the medicals done ASAP.

Request senior folks to help out and let me know what are the options that can be considered. Few things I can think, but not sure if allowed are :

1. Easiest way - Wait for invite to expire. EOI will suspend account as it is expiry of 2nd invite, then re-apply with correct details.
2. Quickest & Riskiest way - Since there is no change in points even if I mark the job relevant field as NO for the ACS deducted 2 years, can I just apply the visa by including a comment/note explaining this overlook?
3. Quicker & uncertain way - Create another EOI immediately (Second EOI account with 1st EOI in invited second time status waiting for expiry) with correct details and hope to get the invite next round and apply immediately in December, while the first gets suspended automatically in Jan - Is this allowed?
4. Any other means of getting current EOI withdrawn and submitting EOI before next invite round?
5. Any other suggestions?


Kindly help.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

expatks said:


> Hi folks/ senior members,
> 
> I tried looking up on old threads and could not find a definitive answer. Need your advice on my situation.
> 
> ...


Well, you have not mentioned your occupation code it would have helped to provide inputs. 

Option 2- I have read some cases where CO had granted a visa even though there were some mistakes in EOI and points remained unchanged. This is risky, as it depends on CO, so wouldn't recommend this option. 

Option 3- This would be the safest way. I would have opted this option if I were in your situation. Assuming, you are applying in 2613, where cut off is 60, you would get an invite in next round itself. If ICT BA, then probably a few more rounds. Create another EOI and wait for an invite. Let the current EOI expire. 

Even if you file a visa in Jan, normal processing time is 3 months. 75 % of visa are processed within 90 days, hopefully yours too would be processed within that TAT. 

All the best.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view:* You should go ahead with *Option 2* and apply for Visa.

I have seen few cases where CO has asked the applicant IF his points can be remarked AND reduced to the actual points. AFTER the applicants have given their consent to this their points have been remarked and visa GRANTED.

As even AFTER remarking the applicants points score didn't go beyond the minimum eligibility of 60 points.


Also while lodging your VISA you can submit the correct employment details as per ACS letter: *VISA application update as per ACS letter*


*FINALLY you have to take an educated decision as we can only suggest you.*


IF AFTER remark an applicants points score falls below 60 THEN that VISA application is straight away REJECTED.






expatks said:


> Hi folks/ senior members,
> 
> I tried looking up on old threads and could not find a definitive answer. Need your advice on my situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I would spend a hundred bucks and to talk MARA registered agent.*<SNIP>*


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*On second thought:* You may choose either of the following 2 options:

*Option 2* | Update your VISA application on the lines of your EOI. Thereby NOT going by the ACS letter.
LATER on when a CO looks at your case and informs you that you have over-claimed POINTS and will seek you consent for remarking your Points score. THAT time you may tell him that this was due to oversight from your side and you are ok with remarking.


*Option 3* | Create another EOI inline with ACS letter. REFER my post: *EOI Update as per ACS Letter*.

THEN receive another EOI Invite and apply for VISA.





Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my view:* You should go ahead with *Option 2* and apply for Visa.
> 
> I have seen few cases where CO has asked the applicant IF his points can be remarked AND reduced to the actual points. AFTER the applicants have given their consent to this their points have been remarked and visa GRANTED.
> 
> ...





expatks said:


> Hi folks/ senior members,
> 
> I tried looking up on old threads and could not find a definitive answer. Need your advice on my situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## expatks (Dec 12, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Well, you have not mentioned your occupation code it would have helped to provide inputs.
> 
> Option 2- I have read some cases where CO had granted a visa even though there were some mistakes in EOI and points remained unchanged. This is risky, as it depends on CO, so wouldn't recommend this option.
> 
> ...



Thanks.
Yes, job code is 2613.. Can you clarify if having multiple EOI accounts is legal when the first one is in INVITED status?


----------



## expatks (Dec 12, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *On second thought:* You may choose either of the following 2 options:
> 
> *Option 2* | Update your VISA application on the lines of your EOI. Thereby NOT going by the ACS letter.
> LATER on when a CO looks at your case and informs you that you have over-claimed POINTS and will seek you consent for remarking your Points score. THAT time you may tell him that this was due to oversight from your side and you are ok with remarking.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion. Can you clarify if having multiple EOI accounts is legal when the first one is in INVITED status?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

expatks said:


> Thanks.
> Yes, job code is 2613.. Can you clarify if having multiple EOI accounts is legal when the first one is in INVITED status?


Multiple EOIs are allowed. I had 3


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view: Yes.


There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.


REF: *How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?*



expatks said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Can you clarify if having multiple EOI accounts is legal when the first one is in INVITED status?


----------



## expatks (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks all for the suggestions.

So below is my understanding with few more queries. Kindly help me with some more info -

1. If it is possible to get another invite using a new EOI, it is better to create new EOI with corrected details and get the invite and apply visa. 

2. Multiple EOIs are legal. Do we have to notify it to skill select or is it just fine to just ignore it?

3. In my case, since getting medicals done is the only hurry for now, do you suggest going for MyHealthDeclarations to generate HAP id and get the medicals out of the way and then may be even wait for invite to expire and then apply visa after getting next invite?

4. In case #3 is ok to do, if at a later stage(say 3 months later), we are still able to get medicals done, but already got MHD done this month, and then apply for visa 3 months later, can we still go ahead and get a fresh medicals done just to maximize the IED? What happens to the MHD in this case?

5. Can I apply for India PCC at PSK during my vacation visit to India? or does that have to be done from the Indian embassy of the country we currently live in?

6. If #5 is possible, does this PCC date determine the IED if I am not living in India currently and getting a PCC of the currently living country at later date can help maximize IED?

7. Any idea about the costs and times involved in getting a PCC from PSK in India vs getting it from the Indian embassy abroad?

Appreciate all your help. Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - Create a NEW EOI with correct details

2 - No need to notify anyone

3 - Medicals its up to you, but most of us get it done after lodging their VISA to better manage IED.

4 - Read this for more details: *My health declarations*

5 - In my view it has to be done from the Indian embassy of the country you currently live in.

6 - PCC and MEDS both will determine the IED based on which one has an earlier date.

7 - Rs. 500/- for PCC from PSK India and time frame varies. As all depends on the following:
* Current residential address
* Residential address in Passport
* IF your Passport record is updated with Police Verification record for your passport. IF NOT then a fresh Police Verification will be initiated.






expatks said:


> Thanks all for the suggestions.
> 
> So below is my understanding with few more queries. Kindly help me with some more info -
> 
> ...


----------



## expatks (Dec 12, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> 4 - Read this for more details: *My health declarations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. Regarding #4, i could not find any statement about mandatory usage of MHD.
Does it mean that if possible, we can repeat medicals in the following sequence :
- Get MHD tests done
- Apply for visa after few months (within the expiry period)
- At the time of applying visa, if situations permit fresh medical tests, do not mention about MHD and get fresh tests done inorder to maximise IED.
So the main point of MHD will be to prevent the situation of not being able to undergo medicals, as a backup plan. (ofcourse will have to spend for medicals twice though)

1. Will the above be allowed?

2. On the contrary, if we get the MHD done, and apply for visa and mean time there is a change in circumstance if expecting a baby, will the CO still put the case on hold or is there a choice to either put it on hold OR continue with the grant?

3. Since you mentioned PCC may have to be done thru embassy at foreign country of residence, does that mean medicals also needs to be done from the same country of residence? 
I was thinking of getting medicals and PCC done at India during my 2 week vacation, to save on some costs.

Kindly advice. Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*1 -*I doubt that you will be able to do as you have suggested.


*2 -*In case of pregnancy, you yourself will have to ask CO to put your case on HOLD until delivery, as your Spouse won't be able to go ahead with X-Ray as it is harmful.
If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family.


*3 -*Doing PCC and Medicals from the country of current residence is advisable.
For PCC you have to mention your present address in Application form. IF you won't give your Current address in your PCC application THEN Passport official would be easily able to track your travel details from your Passport number and then it might cause issues.





expatks said:


> thanks a lot. Regarding #4, i could not find any statement about mandatory usage of mhd.
> Does it mean that if possible, we can repeat medicals in the following sequence :
> - get mhd tests done
> - apply for visa after few months (within the expiry period)
> ...


----------



## expatks (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks Jeeten


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No worries buddy.

All the best with what ever you decide.




expatks said:


> Thanks Jeeten


----------



## expatks (Dec 12, 2015)

Folks,

As I was thinking, the expected happened. My wife was confirmed pregnant before applying for the visa & getting our medicals done. 
My current job contract gets over in August this year. Due date of baby is September 1. I would like to have my PR ready ideally by Apr-May, but cannot go ahead with medicals.

I still have my invite valid now, yet to apply for the Visa.

Can someone guide me with options and consequences :

1. Apply for 189 visa now as a couple, when CO contacts, inform about pregnancy and put it on pause until September. Later get the medicals and PCC in September and then wait for grant around October.
--- Would mean child PR is free of cost?
--- This would mean I cannot get my PR before my current job contract ends. Also, chances of getting jobs after Oct until March may be a bit tough given the year end season.
--- Cost wise, this would be the most economical.

2. Submit new EOI (have 65 points -> 99% chances of getting invited in the next round) with marking no non-immigrating dependents. [My wife is also working and is technically not dependent]
Once invited, apply for visa as a single applicant by Feb end which would mean getting grant by around May.
--- This will give me the option of looking for jobs before my contract gets over and also in a better job market season (Jul-Aug-Sep) of the year.
--- This will mean that I will then have to get a partner visa for my wife and a child visa for my new born. Assuming I would be in Aus by Oct, I would need them to join me in around 3 months(Jan-Feb). 
a. Would the partner visa and child visa get processed in the duration between Oct-Jan? If NO, can they join me on tourist visa whilst the other is in process?
b. Can the partner and child visa be applied in a single application? If yes, what would the combined cost come to?
c. If the cost or time in a. or b. is too high, is it advisable for my wife to apply for a PR separately along with our child assuming she gets 65 points and a quick invite? 

3. Wait until child birth to apply for the visa, expecting to get an invite later again.


Please help me with your valuable suggestion.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

expatks said:


> Folks,
> 
> As I was thinking, the expected happened. My wife was confirmed pregnant before applying for the visa & getting our medicals done.
> My current job contract gets over in August this year. Due date of baby is September 1. I would like to have my PR ready ideally by Apr-May, but cannot go ahead with medicals.
> ...


Replies corresponding to your points below:

1. In my opinion this would be the best option. You may still have to pay for the Child dependent, I'm not sure of that, I've seen threads where people were asked to pay. In the past it used to be free I guess. 

2. If you get a PR for yourself, it would be very costly for you to sponsor your spouse later. If I'm not mistaken it would be triple. Moreover the processing time for Child visa 101 is 14 months for high risk countries.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You must include your wife in your application, either as a migrating dependent (you pay the fee and she gets a visa) or as a non-migrating dependent (you don't pay the fee and she doesn't get a visa). In both situations, she needs to complete the medical check.


----------



## sunny48844 (Apr 24, 2017)

Please help me in below questions. 

For Australia 189 visa, I have submitted EOI on 7 December, 2015 and received invitation on Feb 17, 2016. I did not accept invitation because I got my H1B visa at same time and preferred to go to USA. After that, it's been 1 year and I did not get invitation again. Now I want to move to Australia on 189 independent visa. I have below queries. It would be very helpful if you can answer these:

1. My existing EOI is still valid in SkillSelect till December 2017. i) Should I withdraw my existing EOI and submit a new EOI with updated information? OR ii) Should I update existing EOI with necessary information to receive invitation asap. 
2. My ACS-skills were successfully assessed on 4 December, 2015 which is valid for 24 months(3 December 2017). In March 2016, I have moved to USA on H1B from same company on deputation. My company's full name in America(ABC Americas Inc.) is different from India(ABC Limited). Do I need go for skill assessment again as company name has been changed? 
3. As I have not accepted 1st invitation, is it possible that I would not get second invitation (with existing or new EOI) ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunny48844 said:


> Please help me in below questions.
> 
> For Australia 189 visa, I have submitted EOI on 7 December, 2015 and received invitation on Feb 17, 2016. I did not accept invitation because I got my H1B visa at same time and preferred to go to USA. After that, it's been 1 year and I did not get invitation again. Now I want to move to Australia on 189 independent visa. I have below queries. It would be very helpful if you can answer these:
> 
> ...


Create a new post because the existing title of the thread is not relevant to your case

Cheers


----------



## aarishrana (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello guys,

During submission of my EOI, I made a mistake in my name. I swapped my family name with given name. I put "AARISH" as my family name and "HAMEED" as given name by mistake. Now I have received a visa invitation for 489 state sponsored visa. In EIO my name is appearing as "HAMEED AARISH" instead of "AARISH HAMEED".

Please guide me if I should proceed with this visa invitation and apply for the visa. Will it be rejected due to this mistake?

Or should I submit a new EOI and get state sponsorship again which costs $700 and and two months of waiting time. Please suggest.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi..I have received a visa invite already and have a mistake in my EOI for 189 ICT BA...I have marked one of my previous job as relevant in EOI, which was deducted by ACS for initial 4 year deduction....however my points don't change even if this job is not counted as I have 15 points even without this job...and I am a little worried on if the CO will treat this error adversely....so now my question is -



Can I lodge a new EOI with correct information while this visa invite is active? 

Will I be able to receive a new invite on the new EOI?

or should I wait for this visa invite to expire and then edit the current EOI?


----------

